# Can you have a yeast infection without itching?



## joy2bmom

I've looked up alot of info about my symptoms but i can't find anything that fits. I had another post about my pain in the labia area but now the pain is in the vaginal area also and i also have a little bit of white discharge, sorta like little specks of white, i guess it could be considered the cheezy chunky yeast infection discharge BUT i don't have any itching which is the main symptom of yeast. So what could it be? I've tried to get into a clinic but they're closed for the holidays until Friday so now i'm driving myself crazy with googling my symptoms and comming up with fatal diseases/infections. Should i just treat it with yeast infection stuff and hope it works or would that cause more harm than good?


----------



## joy2bmom




----------



## sphinxie

Yes, it can be yeast. I'm not really sure about specks of white, but yeast is white, so that's most likely what it is.

The regular yeast infection stuff sold in stores is not very good quality, IME. Try using a garlic clove as a suppository--just peel it and put it in--maybe for 6 hrs a day to start out with, until end of symptoms? That would either help get you to Friday, or clear it up before Friday.


----------



## Oceanjones

My dd had one without itching. we went to the dr and she did an exam and everything and even told me before she looked at the slide that she highly doubted it was yeast. Then she came back and said oh yeah. That is yeast!

She didn't have the usual discharge either.

Would like to hear more about the garlic. She still goes rounds with this and the pill and cream they gave just don't seem to be doing the job.


----------



## Demeter9

Yes. When doctors used to regularly check for yeast infections with paps there would be plenty of women who would show up for yeast infections without itching symptoms. For a while they would inform you that you had one. Then they decided that they would only inform you if you had complained about symptoms under the assumption that if it wasn't bothering you it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Absolutely. Remember that there are different kinds of yeast (different strains etc.) and they can present differently. In general they respond to the same treatments. If it persists then you may need to seek help.

Garlic is very effective. Peel the clove and change it every 8 hours or so. I usually would expect to go through 3 a day.

There is also a homeopathic suppository that is quite effective.

If you are comfortable doing it hydrogen peroxide diluted 50:50 with water used as a douche will clear it quickly. Not everyone loves the idea of douching, but very gently as far as I'm concerned is fine.


----------



## joy2bmom

Thanks So much Y'all! Yesterday i called a friend of mine that just happens to be a naturalpathy or whatever ya call him, funny thing is he told me some of the same things y'all are telling me (that makes me realize how smart y'all really are














The only thing he told me thats different is to douche with raw apple cider vinegar and water, i never douched in my life so that was interesting, lol







, the garlic wasn't very pleasant either but today i woke up and the pain is gone! Amazing!! I love natural remedies


----------

